# Visa rejected because i was blacklisted but never been to uae



## yogie

Hi this is ny first time in the forum. Hope someone could help.

My visa was rejected because i was blacklisted after 2 weeks of filing my visa by my employer.
I told them i never been to uae before nor commit crimes here. And they told me to reapply the visa.

May i ask if there is a second chance? They're havent ask me for any additional documents to prove that it was not me. 
What will i do? Im very frustrated already. I resigned in my job already. Didnt see this coming ? 

How long will this be done?

Has someone experienced like this and had visa approved in the second attempt?


----------



## BedouGirl

Please tell us which emirate rejected the visa application?


----------



## yogie

Al ain sir.


----------



## yogie

Can anyone help me? Huhuhu ive already resigned . So sad


----------



## Betty Swollocks

yogie said:


> My visa was rejected because i was blacklisted after 2 weeks of filing my visa by my employer. I told them i never been to uae before nor commit crimes here.


I am currently in the middle of my SC processing and a situation like this is naturally of concern.

Maybe you need to review what information you put on your application - or what personal history may be on record from your home country or other countries you have been resident of? 

As you have never been to the UAE previously, the rejection could be due to information (or mis-information) received from elsewhere - OR (as you suggest) is a UAE processing error that you should be able to request either a review of or be able to resubmit. 

Either way I wish you luck!


----------



## yogie

The security clearance is in the licensing stage maam right? 

Or in the visa?

Im sure Ive not committed anything wrong here in my country. 

However, The company reapplied my visa. I hope it will be approved the next time. 


Im just afraid because the net has no feedback of the solution or those who complained didnt said that they have solve or been approved the 2nd time their papers where applied for visa.


----------



## Betty Swollocks

yogie said:


> The security clearance is in the licensing stage maam right? Or in the visa.


Apologies if I misunderstood you. I was referring to your security clearance, which I understand is the major hurdle in most peoples approval process (both in processing time and detail). 

I believe that once this is successfully completed the (sponsored) work visa is more of a formality and is issued in a couple of days? (Please correct me if this is not correct folks!)
If your Security Clearance is rejected, your prospective Employer/Sponsor won't bother even applying for your work visa. With this in mind I think your problem is related to your security clearance........


----------



## BedouGirl

Betty Swollocks said:


> Apologies if I misunderstood you. I was referring to your security clearance, which I understand is the major hurdle in most peoples approval process (both in processing time and detail). I believe that once this is successfully completed the (sponsored) work visa is more of a formality and is issued in a couple of days? (Please correct me if this is not correct folks!) If your Security Clearance is rejected, your prospective Employer/Sponsor won't bother even applying for your work visa. With this in mind I think your problem is related to your security clearance........


Security clearance is normally for government or semi-government organizations, not for normal companies. What's quite common here for rejections are names being the same, people holding a passport for a country which, even if they were born there, does not reflect their ethnicity. Generally, if you're here, you can go to Immigration and find out why and, most times, clear the problem up.


----------



## yogie

Betty Swollocks said:


> yogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The security clearance is in the licensing stage maam right? Or in the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if I misunderstood you. I was referring to your security clearance, which I understand is the major hurdle in most peoples approval process (both in processing time and detail).
> 
> I believe that once this is successfully completed the (sponsored) work visa is more of a formality and is issued in a couple of days? (Please correct me if this is not correct folks!)
> If your Security Clearance is rejected, your prospective Employer/Sponsor won't bother even applying for your work visa. With this in mind I think your problem is related to your security clearance........
Click to expand...

No maam, my security clearance is in the licensing stage and im already done with my license. Therefore, my security clearance is okay already. 

I think where they apply the labour card or visa is the one im rejected


----------



## yogie

BedouGirl said:


> Betty Swollocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if I misunderstood you. I was referring to your security clearance, which I understand is the major hurdle in most peoples approval process (both in processing time and detail). I believe that once this is successfully completed the (sponsored) work visa is more of a formality and is issued in a couple of days? (Please correct me if this is not correct folks!) If your Security Clearance is rejected, your prospective Employer/Sponsor won't bother even applying for your work visa. With this in mind I think your problem is related to your security clearance........
> 
> 
> 
> Security clearance is normally for government or semi-government organizations, not for normal companies. What's quite common here for rejections are names being the same, people holding a passport for a country which, even if they were born there, does not reflect their ethnicity. Generally, if wwyou're here, you can go to Immigration and find out why and, most times, clear the problem up.
Click to expand...


Can i go there for visit visa or tourist visa only? 

Hmpp anyway, i think i have the same name who is blacklisted. Will my employer fix this sir? Even without asking papers?


----------



## yogie

BedouGirl said:


> Betty Swollocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if I misunderstood you. I was referring to your security clearance, which I understand is the major hurdle in most peoples approval process (both in processing time and detail). I believe that once this is successfully completed the (sponsored) work visa is more of a formality and is issued in a couple of days? (Please correct me if this is not correct folks!) If your Security Clearance is rejected, your prospective Employer/Sponsor won't bother even applying for your work visa. With this in mind I think your problem is related to your security clearance........
> 
> 
> 
> Security clearance is normally for government or semi-government organizations, not for normal companies. What's quite common here for rejections are names being the same, people holding a passport for a country which, even if they were born there, does not reflect their ethnicity. Generally, if you're here, you can go to Immigration and find out why and, most times, clear the problem up.
Click to expand...

Maam rather


----------



## BedouGirl

yogie said:


> Can i go there for visit visa or tourist visa only? Hmpp anyway, i think i have the same name who is blacklisted. Will my employer fix this sir? Even without asking papers?


Yes you can, but would you get a tourist visa if there's a record of your having been blacklisted? Your company may be able to sort it out if they have a good PRO.


----------



## yogie

BedouGirl said:


> yogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i go there for visit visa or tourist visa only? Hmpp anyway, i think i have the same name who is blacklisted. Will my employer fix this sir? Even without asking papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but would you get a tourist visa if there's a record of your having been blacklisted? Your company may be able to sort it out if they have a good PRO.
Click to expand...

I cannot get a tourist visa maam? Haist 
PRO? Public relations officer??


----------



## yogie

So how can i clean my name if i cant get a tourist visa?


----------



## BedouGirl

yogie said:


> So how can i clean my name if i cant get a tourist visa?


If it was Dubai, I'd suggest speaking with them on the 'phone, but not Al Ain. I think you need to get back to your prospective employer and push them. You can see if you can get a visit or tourist visa, but I doubt you'd be able to if you're blacklisted.


----------



## yogie

BedouGirl said:


> yogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how can i clean my name if i cant get a tourist visa?
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Dubai, I'd suggest speaking with them on the 'phone, but not Al Ain. I think you need to get back to your prospective employer and push them. You can see if you can get a visit or tourist visa, but I doubt you'd be able to if you're blacklisted.
Click to expand...


Yes, they are going to reapply the visa. Do you know the process? How long does it usually takes? How can the employer prove that it was not me?

This is so frustrating maam. ?


----------



## yogie

Betty Swollocks said:


> yogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My visa was rejected because i was blacklisted after 2 weeks of filing my visa by my employer. I told them i never been to uae before nor commit crimes here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently in the middle of my SC processing and a situation like this is naturally of concern.
> 
> Maybe you need to review what information you put on your application - or what personal history may be on record from your home country or other countries you have been resident of?
> 
> As you have never been to the UAE previously, the rejection could be due to information (or mis-information) received from elsewhere - OR (as you suggest) is a UAE processing error that you should be able to request either a review of or be able to resubmit.
> 
> Either way I wish you luck!
Click to expand...


Ahh okay. Now i understand,in the visa processing there is a security clearance. Okay. 
However, my employer was the one who filled it all up.


----------



## Betty Swollocks

yogie said:


> Ahh okay. Now i understand,in the visa processing there is a security clearance. Okay. However, my employer was the one who filled it all up.


It might be wise to request a a copy of your revised application before it is submitted so you can check the information. If you have been mistaken for someone else (who has been blacklisted) then perhaps you should provide more detail so that this does not reoccur. You may not get another chance if they reject you again (based on the same original information being submitted)

I completed the SC application myself - however it was submitted by my prospective employer.


----------



## yogie

Betty Swollocks said:


> It might be wise to request a a copy of your revised application before it is submitted so you can check the information. If you have been mistaken for someone else (who has been blacklisted) then perhaps you should provide more detail so that this does not reoccur. You may not get another chance if they reject you again (based on the same original information being submitted)
> 
> I completed the SC application myself - however it was submitted by my prospective employer.


Really? Oh my God. 😭 i think they already passed it because it was last Tuesday. Hahaist. I can reapply again maam? 
The information from that they got was that I was not yet able to travel to UAE yet and I have clear records here. That just it.


----------



## yogie

Their only information they got was from me telling them that I have not yet been to UAE only.
Was it enough?


----------



## Betty Swollocks

yogie said:


> Their only information they got was from me telling them that I have not yet been to UAE only. Was it enough?


I am looking at employment with a government owned business in AD. Other comments here suggest that the security clearance process is not required if you are working for a non government entity.
I completed 5 pages of information on my SC application - including supplying other docs, some of which had to be attested.
Depending on the status of your prospective employer you may have some more work to do here?


----------



## Betty Swollocks

yogie said:


> Really? Oh my God. dde2d i think they already passed it because it was last Tuesday. Hahaist. I can reapply again maam? The information from that they got was that I was not yet able to travel to UAE yet and I have clear records here. That just it.


Your best course of action is to contact your PRO/HR representative and confirm exactly what and where the problem is. Stay cool and be patient.
As we seem to be finding out, the whole application process is a fairly complex procedure in the UAE so you should remove as many assumptions as possible.


----------



## BedouGirl

Betty Swollocks said:


> I am looking at employment with a government owned business in AD. Other comments here suggest that the security clearance process is not required if you are working for a non government entity. I completed 5 pages of information on my SC application - including supplying other docs, some of which had to be attested. Depending on the status of your prospective employer you may have some more work to do here?


 The process for your visa is not the same as for OP. What you've had to do, he has not had to do. There will be no five-page form for him to check. I know your intentions are well meant, but OP's best course of action is to deal with this through his prospective employer's PRO as he is not here and unlikely to be able to get here because his name has likely been incorrectly blacklisted. Unfortunately, as you will see when you come to live here, all the advice you would give to people through your experience of where you have lived and processes, have no bearing in this part of the world. And, on occasion, even what you go through for processes here may not be the same as those someone else goes through. Welcome to the Sandpit! OP, contact the company's HR and PRO and ask for their guidance, that is really the only thing you will be able to do. And prepare yourself that, unfortunately, you may not be able to get your name removed from the blacklist and you may never find out why it was there.


----------



## rsinner

And to just illustrate BedouGirl's point - I work with a govt. company, and my security check did NOT involve me filling up 5 pages of forms. Just 4-5 documents (passport, degree certificate, resume, and a police clearance certificate). No form was ever filled at least by me.

also depends on the sector of employment etc.


----------



## yogie

rsinner said:


> And to just illustrate BedouGirl's point - I work with a govt. company, and my security check did NOT involve me filling up 5 pages of forms. Just 4-5 documents (passport, degree certificate, resume, and a police clearance certificate). No form was ever filled at least by me.
> 
> also depends on the sector of employment etc.




Police clearance certificate where? In uae sir?


----------



## Betty Swollocks

BedouGirl said:


> The process for your visa is not the same as for OP. What you've had to do, he has not had to do. There will be no five-page form for him to check. I know your intentions are well meant, but OP's best course of action is to deal with this through his prospective employer's PRO as he is not here and unlikely to be able to get here because his name has likely been incorrectly blacklisted. Unfortunately, as you will see when you come to live here, all the advice you would give to people through your experience of where you have lived and processes, have no bearing in this part of the world. And, on occasion, even what you go through for processes here may not be the same as those someone else goes through. Welcome to the Sandpit! OP, contact the company's HR and PRO and ask for their guidance, that is really the only thing you will be able to do. And prepare yourself that, unfortunately, you may not be able to get your name removed from the blacklist and you may never find out why it was there.


Thanks for the input BedouGirl. I realise that everyone has different circumstances and therefor follow different processes. Like most here, I can only offer my (even limited) knowledge from my circumstances so far as an example of someone on the same journey.
I had (as you have suggested) already indicated that the OP should work with their PSO / Prospective HR to get to the bottom of the OP's problem and not rely on assumption - and that the outcome may not be positive.

As for the 'Sandpit' world I am (hopefully) about to enter, I can't wait! I'm signing up for whatever it sends me. How I handle it and what I put in (and get out of it) will be the real adventure!

Cheers BS


----------



## BedouGirl

yogie said:


> Police clearance certificate where? In uae sir?


Yogie, tomorrow please contact your prospective employer in the morning and talk this through with them. All the things you are reading on here may well not be relevant to you and are not really helping you to understand what is happening. Good luck, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## BedouGirl

Betty Swollocks said:


> Thanks for the input BedouGirl. I realise that everyone has different circumstances and therefor follow different processes. Like most here, I can only offer my (even limited) knowledge from my circumstances so far as an example of someone on the same journey. I had (as you have suggested) already indicated that the OP should work with their PSO / Prospective HR to get to the bottom of the OP's problem and not rely on assumption - and that the outcome may not be positive. As for the 'Sandpit' world I am (hopefully) about to enter, I can't wait! I'm signing up for whatever it sends me. How I handle it and what I put in (and get out of it) will be the real adventure! Cheers BS


The problem is, as you will see when you are here, that there are many folk who will literally take everything as absolute truth and not know the right questions to ask. Sometimes, it's better not to offer advice from experience, limited or otherwise, even though it's well meant. Good luck with everything here.


----------



## Betty Swollocks

BedouGirl said:


> The problem is, as you will see when you are here, that there are many folk who will literally take everything as absolute truth and not know the right questions to ask. Sometimes, it's better not to offer advice from experience, limited or otherwise, even though it's well meant. Good luck with everything here.


Advice noted, thanks.......


----------



## EgyptOverseer

I have encountered a similar issue and wonder if OP was successful? 

I have never been to the UAE and there is no individual with the same name and date of birth in the whole world, so my concern is also if there has been identity theft. 

All I am told is that I have to wait and there is nothing I can do from here and it's frustrating!


----------



## EgyptOverseer

Got the news that the black list cannot be removed. This is incredibly frightening! I have never been to the UAE in my life and because somebody has my first and last name I can be arrested if I ever travel to the UAE? This is confirmation that they only use first and last names for black listing, and not dates of birth or any other type of identification! This is crazy and I am thinking of not going anymore!


----------



## Isra.mosameh

Since this was a mistake, you should totally re-apply for the visa. i'm sure it is a system thing !


----------



## Isra.mosameh

i don't think they go on a first name and last name basis, the e-government here is one of the strongest in the world ! they live on details ! plus, there is a thing as a passport number and nationality, they won't just ignore that, unless there is a possibility that someone actually stole your identity ! worth thinking about


----------



## EgyptOverseer

So, after the Abu Dhabi issue, the exact same work permit was approved within 24 hours in Dubai. Whatever was the mistake made by Abu Dhabi that took months to do, Dubai took only 24 hours to realise there was no reason to reject the work permit. Unbelievable and Abu Dhabi are still yet to provide a reason for their rejection to the PRO.


----------



## akbarkhalidi

*The solution is there*



yogie said:


> Hi this is ny first time in the forum. Hope someone could help.
> 
> My visa was rejected because i was blacklisted after 2 weeks of filing my visa by my employer.
> I told them i never been to uae before nor commit crimes here. And they told me to reapply the visa.
> 
> May i ask if there is a second chance? They're havent ask me for any additional documents to prove that it was not me.
> What will i do? Im very frustrated already. I resigned in my job already. Didnt see this coming ?
> 
> How long will this be done?
> 
> Has someone experienced like this and had visa approved in the second attempt?


There is a section in Ministry of Labour. Your employer has to go to the "Immigration section" there and check for reason for rejection. Then follow up with rectification. 
Nobody can tell you how much time it will take. One more thing is you should not go to Iranian island for change of your visa. That could cause the rejection.


----------



## akbarkhalidi

*Not like Egypt*



EgyptOverseer said:


> Got the news that the black list cannot be removed. This is incredibly frightening! I have never been to the UAE in my life and because somebody has my first and last name I can be arrested if I ever travel to the UAE? This is confirmation that they only use first and last names for black listing, and not dates of birth or any other type of identification! This is crazy and I am thinking of not going anymore!


There was a news that a court in Egypt sentenced a two year old for life based on trial in absentia, that was based on name. Today the court apologized for the error.


----------

